# Raccourci en widget



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous   

Comment fait-on pour mettre un ou plusieurs raccourcis sur les widgets de l’écran d’accueil de mon Ipad ?

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Un raccourci particulier ou non?
Quand tu ajoutes les widgets, tu peux choisir l’application raccourci et sa taille


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Merci   
Par contre si je veux avoir Rappels en widget je n’arrive pas à y mettre une liste particulière.
Comment faire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Modifier le widget et choisi le dossier de raccourci à afficher (si tu en as)


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Non là je ne parle plus de raccoucis mais de l’app Rappels…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Oups! Mais c’est pareil


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Désolé mais je ne vois pas comment tu ouvres cette fenêtre noire (je suis sur IOS 14)
Moi j’ai cela…mais la liste que je cherche ne s’y trouve pas même en me déplaçant ds les points noirs en bas. 
C’est toujours Rappels qui est sélectionnable…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Appuie long sur le widget pour faire apparaître le menu. Le choix modifier le widget fait apparaître la 2ème fenêtre.


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Génial ! Merci


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

A ce propos saurais-tu comment faire pour changer l’ordre des éléments d’une liste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Suffit de tester un appui long   
Appui long sur un élément de ta liste et ensuite tu le déplaces (sans relâcher)


----------



## Rollmops (18 Septembre 2020)

Super  Merci


----------

